# "Jake" in Peterborough (Ontario) Humane Society



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

http://www.peterboroughhumanesociety.ca/pets/dogs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I love my Golden*

I love my Golden
*
Be sure to email the Golden Ret. Recues in Canada for Jake.
Can be found here;

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues_canada.html*


JAKE IS GORGEOUS!
http://www.peterboroughhumanesociety.ca/pets/dogs
Colour : Gold 
Breed : Retriever 
Sex : Male 
Age : Adult 
ID : 23179 
Other : Jake is a handsome boy, he needs TLC and would do well in a quite home, he is very shy around new people!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I emailed Golden Rescue about Jake.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eli&Bailey's Mom*

Eli&Bailey's Mom

*Thank you!! *

Which of the Canadian rescues did you email?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I emailed the Golden Retriever Adoption Services ( Golden Rescue ). There is a lady there who will forward the information to the intake person for that area. Hopefully they will be able to get Jake. I haven't heard anything so far but, I will email them again.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Jake is gorgeous. Fingers crossed he gets a great home soon.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I just heard back from Golden Rescue. Good news Jake has found a home!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eli&bailey's mom*

ELI&BAILEYS MOM

YOU did so well!

Did Golden rescue say if Jake has an adopter or is his new home with them?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks,
They didn't say. All she said was that he had found a home.


----------

